# Industrial Repurposed Vintage Bike Rim Air Horn Chain Wheel Upcycled Lamp Light



## IngoMike (Jan 8, 2018)

That is quite the title, but accurate........
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=162834169473


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 8, 2018)

I don't know what to say. Maybe interesting?


----------

